# BPD measuring ahead of AC at 32 weeks



## Moonbeam08

Hi there ladies

I had an appointment for a check up last night and baby seems happy, head down, bottom up.
The doctor did the ususal measurements

AC=277 (31+4) 
BPD=82(33+2)
giving an estimated weight of 4lb 4oz which im pleased about

I was 32 weeks exactly yesterday. I am a little concerned about the difference in measurement between AC and BPD and wanted to run these figures past you. Im worried that either Baby isnt getting enough from me for tummy to keep up with head OR else there might be something wrong to cause head to measure so far ahead of AC.

It was a similar picture last time Baby was scanned at 29 weeks as head measured much bigger than AC giving an estimated weight of 3Lbs 5oz which put Baby at the 95th percentile which it has always hovered around (except now it seems to lie between the 50th and 95th lines on my personal growth chart... . 

I guess I have a couple of questions..
Should i be concerned about the 2 week difference between AC and BPD (where AC has always been in or around gestational age but BPD is nearly 2 weeks ahead) which seems to be a recurring story? 
what can cause this? could it be anything as scary as hydrocephalus?
Should I be concerned that estimated weight has dropped with respect to percentiles?
Are there questions I should be asking when I next see the doctor in 2-3 weeks. 

many thanks for your help in advance

a concerned BJP xox


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Scans at this stage can't be completely accurate, so don't worry about the estimated weight.  It can be common for the head to measure bigger than the abdomen and its not too much. It's not down tp anything you are doing or not doing,

You'll get more details when you see your consultant,

All the best,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi emily

we see the consultant again in a fortnight. your response has comforted me in the interim. It was our consultant who did the scan and she didnt raise it as an issue or a problem. She just said that scans have a 10 day margin of error and if it was measuring 9 days big last time and still the same at least its growing proportionately.. that settled me at the time...Its just when I came away it started to bother me.

if head measuring bigger  than tummy is  a common thing then im less concerned than I was and as you say its not by much (9days from gestational age and 12 between AC and Tummy) however is there anything that you think we need to ask about specifically when we next see her e.g. are there potential causes that you are aware off ?


----------

